# Finally got a decent push in



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HERES A COUPLE PICS DAY BEFORE THE STORM OF A FEW OF THE TRUCKS STAGED AT MY HOUSE, CAMERA DIED WHILE WE WERE OUT SO ONLY GOT 1 PIC OF SUPERMARKET WE DO, ID SAY WE ENDED UP WITH 4 INCHS OF SNOW BEFORE THE SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN CAME IN & A PIC FOR GV WHO APPARENTLY OWNS SOME PROPERTY IN DOWNTOWN PHILLY HAHApayup *


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics nick!
That lot looks clean


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thx bud:salute:heres some pics of the same supermarket today*


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow that must have been one dirty lot!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm glad you got a good push in Nick, after the wedding they are harder to come by.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*haha dave *


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

gotta love the color of the snow in and around Philadelphia.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*first real storm guys all the rest have been sleet and freezing rain so there was lots of salt residue and cinders so plowing the lot cleaned all that up including leaves still*


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics Nick! Looks like we got another storm comming in!!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i was in Philly Saturday for the auto show and I wondered where they put the snow, no room in some of those lots/streets.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The check is in the mail,maybe!


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice Job buddy.. I know the site well and it looks really clean. Good job!! Hopefully today we will get another push in too.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you gettn anything today nick? nice pics btw:salute:


----------

